# Scrapwood Scraper Plane



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Anybody know of another place to get the plans for this http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/Scrapwood_Scraper_Plane/
?

The pictures online are the devious little red X's, and the description alone isn't good enough. 

Thanks guys,
KC


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

reckless, i was able to see the picture but it isnt going to help you out too much with the build of the plane. I am curious myself on how to build planes and hope someone has a good set of plans to share.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

TheRecklessOne There are a few on ebay for sll at the moment. Here's just one of them. http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-NO-112-...ryZ13874QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It isn't a wooden one or even plans to build one but it will do the job.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

I had the PDF plans file but appears I deleted it. It was a big job and I have by doubts about it holding up. You may love making things like that but I just decided to buy one instead.

Stanley 112's are so expensive I ended up a #80 and a #12 veneer scraper. I use the #12 a lot and once I learned to use it, I really like it.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Now you're talking my language Handyman..Antique handplanes...I'm already addicted. 

I'd still love to make one if ANYBODY has plans.

Thanks..


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

There is a book that has this plan in it.
http://books.google.ca/books?id=5yj...a=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result#PPP1,M1

here is the link to the book
http://www1.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=19655&TabSelect=Details&cookietest=1

and of course, you could always try this
http://ryanrobinson.us/woodworking_files/Scraper Plane.pdf

I hope that this works and I hope that it helps.
Ken


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Kenbo...always the rock star...I can get the book at my library and the 3rd link is exactly what I was after. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Anytime man. Glad to help. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------

